# 2CoolFishing App for iPhone/iPod Touch



## eklektech (Aug 30, 2009)

I wanted to give you all a heads up on a 2CoolFishing app I developed for the iPhone & iPod Touch that will be available in the next day or two! I use 2Cool on a daily basis and am a software developer, so I thought why not develop an app that's dedicated to 2Cool?! You can find screen shots of the app on my profile. I will send out the iTunes link when it's released. I hope you find it as useful as I do.

:texasflag


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

how about and android version?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice work!!!

Thanks....I think.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Just so I don't have to remain ignorant any longer, why is an "ap" required to view a public website? Don't these gizmos have a browser? Just asking.


----------



## eklektech (Aug 30, 2009)

Mont
The app is a web browser, but it's dedicated to 2Cool. Meaning, it opens directly to 2Cool and has buttons that link to specific locations thoughout the site (most used message boards). There's no address bar to open other pages. It's slightly less than full screen for best viewing (portrait or landscape). It is showing the whole public site (including ads).


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

NICE! please post link when available or let me know when i can search for it! thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's interesting. Thanks for working on it. I just bought a Dell mini for $400 bux that has Verizon broadband built in and couldn't be happier with it. Stacy and Faith use ones similar to yours, but it's just about impossible for me to see them, even with glasses. I even carry a full size keyboard (touch typist, old school kind) for this computer so I can type on it and not be cramped. If you get it working, let me know if you need help distributing it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait! Mrs soap looked at my iPhone and said "you don't have very many apps on yours..." LOL! 

I assume it's going to be a free app, otherwise Mont may be missing out on a new revenue stream.

actually I'm kind of surprised at your reaction Mont. You're always very protective of the site, and rightfully so. Of course, I know less than zero about this kind of stuff.

Wow, I wanna be a software developer so I can make up my own apps! LOL!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Fishinpayne said:


> how about and android version?


x2


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Cool*

2Cool -

Thanks!!


----------



## eklektech (Aug 30, 2009)

Soapeddler,
The app will be $0.99 on iTunes. I have to support my fishing habit somehow! I agree with the protection of the site. It's a great site...hence the app. I didn't intend to modify the site in anyway. The app is just a web browser to help viewing the site on a mobile device a better experience. Hopefully it will be a good thing for Mont and drive more traffic to the site (ads!).

Fishinpayne/wish2fish,
I'll look into an Android version. I've been tinkering with Android, but haven't released anything on it yet.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

you should give it a free download for a day or so  ill test it out for free


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Speaking of iPhones... What the heck happened to all my music?

Around 8 gigs of music was on it, now it's all gone. Lost all my favorite channels on Sirius. 

I know I can sync it back to iTunes, which I will, but WTH?


----------



## eklektech (Aug 30, 2009)

The 2Cool app has finally been approved by Apple. You can search for "2CoolFishing" in iTunes or go directly to the app by clicking the link below.

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=329974520&mt=8


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

nice app but free is better


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

blackberry users can download opera mini, a super fast web browser. free...


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Initial Review*

I just bought it. I guess it's a novelty, but for a hand-held application you should reduce the menu structure. The buttons at the bottom are OK, but don't help much.

With the iPhone or other handheld devices, the 2Coolfishing site packs a LOT of information on the screen. Too much for a handheld. In trying to zoom on the main or other pages, you too often hit another embedded link.

It doesn't really give you anything that accessing the site through Safari, and as such, don't see that paying even a $1 is worth it. But....I am confident that you will have some updates that will greatly improve.

My suggestions (as a professional software/application/database architect) are as follows:

(1) Come up with a reduced full-screen menu system that forgoes extra links and adds.

(2) Provide a login screen.

(3) Strip as many of the ads as possible - after all, this is a PAID ap - if you are going to charge for access, you shouldn't have to put up with many of the ads.

(4) Provide an simpler interface to scan or create posts.

Look at other hand-held versions of web applications. Bank of America, Ebay, Paypal, etc. and you'll see what I mean.

You should probably coordinate with Mont, and/or get a version of the message board software - I think they make a handheld device version now.

I would pay more - a lot more - if I had a simpler interface. As is, as your first attempt at a iPhone app - it's OK, and seems to work - but $1 for just a safari implementations with a couple of quick-jump buttons? Not much incentive.

Oh, BTW, the TTMB button keeps taking me to a water skiing site - Texas Adaptive Outdoors?


----------



## eklektech (Aug 30, 2009)

John,
Thanks for the review. The four suggestions you mentioned are things I wanted to do from the beginning, but would require one of two things as you said...a mobile version of the site and/or coordination with Mont to talk directly to the servers. Without one of those two things I cannot strip out the ads or any part of the website for that matter. I can put links and some other information in a table view now, but when it comes down to viewing the pages, it will still be the entire page. I could make a free version with ads, but I don't want to clutter up the screen with any more ads than are already on 2Cool. As far as clicking embedded links on accident, I found that the double tap to zoom in/out feature of the browser works great for this site since most of the content is in some type of box.

As far as the $1...I will have updates coming with improvements. I would not have charged the $1 if this were going to be it. I have my own ideas for improvements, but the suggestions here that will be added in the future.

The only reason I can understand that you're seeing the "Texas Adaptive Outdoors" site when you click the TTMB tab is because a link or ad was clicked that took you to that site while on the TTMB tab, you went to another tab, and when you went back to the TTMB tab it was on that site. The buttons along the bottom are tabs with it's own browser window, so only the first time that you click the tab does it load that link. I hope that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll be checking out this app after the first update. Looks like it will be well worth it.

This is what I use now which is the free version...

Bottom right is the 2Cool button...



















I couldn't believe how strict Apple is with their rating system...










"Crude Humor"


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

eklektech said:


> a mobile version of the site


Man, wouldn't that be nice?!? I do 90% of my web surfing from my Blackberry now, which is why I only get on 2Cool about once every couple weeks. It just takes WAY too long to load each page. I have installed mobile versions on every forum I run, and they really work great on Blackberries and iPhones. Example:

http://www.cbtrf.org/forum/


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there anyway to make the scroll bar in the text windows work? For instance, if I type a very long response like the one above, and then want to go edit it, the scroll bar that you see on a computer does not appear on the iPhone.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

As it stands now I have not paid for any apps. I would buy yours if there were no ads.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey I just gave u a dollar just because your smart enough to build a app. Smart people Deserve to get paid.

An Idea for a nother post would be cool if we all did screen shots of our pages to see what we all use to give other ideas on cool apps. I would start it but not sure how to do a screen shot and post it. (I'm dumb guess that why I'm broke)


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Can you develop an ap for a crackberry?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Aggiechick said:


> Can you develop an ap for a crackberry?


have you tried downloading opera mini to your blackberry? that's what i use as a web browser...very fast and view is good.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

99c to essentially have a few bookmarks in a web browser. Worst app I've seen and I've seen some **** ones. Nice work if you can get it I guess.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought it, But just end up using safari. Seems faster and I don't have those annoying radio buttons in the bottom of the screen. The app doesn't improve the functionality of the website via an iPhone.

Just my .02


----------



## cjcass (May 31, 2009)

Nice work. We are using aps more and more for everything. We rarely use our laptop anymore. :doowapsta


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

PhilD said:


> 99c to essentially have a few bookmarks in a web browser. Worst app I've seen and I've seen some **** ones. Nice work if you can get it I guess.


rude ***. i bet u can do better.

i checked it out from the pics on itunes. from what i can see it looks like from what others have said, a bunch of book marks. when i get home ill dl it and give you some suggestions. with safari its pretty easy to get on 2cool. with the app id like to make it easier. I sure wish i knew how to make one.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Suggestion. I would like to be able to click button at bottom to return to "home". Example: when I am 8 pages deep in a thread on TTMB and want to return to thread listing, I have to scroll to top left and click TTMB. Would be nice to click the TTMB in menu at bottom to return to thread listing. Right now, I can only switch between forums. Thanks.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

PhilD said:


> 99c to essentially have a few bookmarks in a web browser. Worst app I've seen and I've seen some **** ones. Nice work if you can get it I guess.


You are a jacka**!! Where is your app so we can compare??

Now that I got that out of the way I had a chance to check it out and plan on downloading it this evening. Looks good to me and congrats on putting an app out there.


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

What about a BlackBerry app?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

thabeezer said:


> You are a jacka**!! Where is your app so we can compare??
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way I had a chance to check it out and plan on downloading it this evening. Looks good to me and congrats on putting an app out there.


Just to be clear, who is the donkey?

Someone said it earlier, I'm a little shocked by Mont's reaction too. But I take my hat off to him I guess.

I run a company that develops software and provides IT services for organizations all over the US. We have been in business over ten years. So, I know a little about such things...

First of all, framing up a website to work on an IPhone is not a particularly inventive, difficult, or time consuming process. It may seem that way if you aren't familiar with how it is done but carving a turkey can be intimidating if you have never done it too.

Secondly, presenting an invention (2Cool) and marketing it for sale (using 2Cool as the marketing tool) without talking to the inventor first is just a little schiesty in my book. Try doing that with Yahoo, Google, or ESPN.

I guess we all have to make a buck.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Bayscout...I was referring to the guy in post 26


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i was also talking about PhilD also.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> You are a jacka**!! Where is your app so we can compare??.


So I can't comment on anything if I don't also have a product to offer? :headknock


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

berto said:


> rude ***.


Maybe, in which case I apologize. However, I've downloaded and used many iPhone apps, some are good, some are bad, but this was the only that made me feel like I'd been ripped off.

It's great that there is a 2cool app and all, and hopefully it will develop into something better, but I stand by statement that it's worst app I've seen.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

PhilD said:


> So I can't comment on anything if I don't also have a product to offer? :headknock


you come in here as a newby only posting 12 times and start off by ridiculing people, way to start out phildo


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

regulator said:


> you come in here as a newby only posting 12 times and start off by ridiculing people, way to start out phildo


I'm not ridiculing people, but the suggestion that you can't comment on anything unless you offer a similar product is nonsensical. Either way, name calling lowers the tone of the conversation anyway, but I have a thick skin 

I apologize if my posts offended, that was not the intention, but as I said this is the only app I've purchased that left a sour taste.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

PhilD said:


> I'm not ridiculing people, but the suggestion that you can't comment on anything unless you offer a similar product is nonsensical. Either way, name calling lowers the tone of the conversation anyway, but I have a thick skin
> 
> I apologize if my posts offended, that was not the intention, but as I said this is the only app I've purchased that left a sour taste.


****, actually I am sorry bout that...my good friend is named Phil, and I always call him phildo..just came out naturally I guess...sorry once again lol


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

Either way, maybe my initial post was "rude" and badly worded, for which I apologize, as I said it was not my intention to offend.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Will the sports forum be added anytime soon to the 2cool Iphone app.?


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll pay the .99 just to have the cool little fish on my Iphone :rotfl:


----------



## Bcarter.17 (Jun 22, 2017)

I wanted to share this. I have NEVER seen a red with so many spots!!! This one is gong on my wall!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool redfish. If this is really your first post, welcome to 2cool. Although a really old tread, you probably did not realize it.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow. I was just reading this post thinking, "...what a bizarre thread...people really pay $1 to surf the web...on Blackberries...". Then I realized it was 8 years old.

Did I just get trolled?


----------

